# c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?



## DBGTKING (6. Februar 2018)

*c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

Hi. Der neue Rechner ist bei videoumwandlung echt cool. Er ist nur zu 75 % ausgelastet. Das ist aber auch gut für den Stromverbrauch usw. Jedoch habe ich mir beim zocken zu wenigen Gedanken gemacht. Weil ich gedacht hatte,der Rechner würde nie und nimmer probleme machen. Ich würde allerdings eines besseren belehrt. Ich installiertes c&c Generäle und c&c die Stunde null. Voller Freude wollte ich das Spiel starten. Und dann war ich aber iritiert. Warum macht denn der PC nichts. Ich klickte noch mehrmals drauf nichts brachte. Ich deinstalliere und installierte neu. Patch Version ist neu. Blockiert werden spiele aber nicht. 
Blöd gelaufen. 

Dachte mir gut nehme ich den vorherigen pc. Machte dies mit der onboard Grafikkarte. Jedoch zeigte er mir immer an das direkt 8.1 fehlen würde. Nachgelegt. Noch immer das selbe Problem. Dann directx Packet drauf installiert noch immer der selbe Fehler. Eine kleine Grafikkarte reingesteckt. Das selbe Problem. Treiber ganz Clean entfernt und neu installiert. Half nix. Das Spiel neu installiert und abwärts kompalipität auf win XP usw. Noch immer der selbe Fehler.

Jetzt rächt sich das ganze das ich mir einen neuen PC eingebildet hatte. Oder mag der PC kein DVI Anschluss. Weil zuvor ne gute drinnen war und an Display Port hing. 

Nun habe ich zwei Rechner wo diese Spiel nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber Generäle funktioniert auf dem ehemaligen Hauptrechner noch immer.

Diese ganze Aktion ,die ging ja ganz schön nach hinten los. Ob ich das Problem jeweils lösen werden können. Mein Kumpel sagte dazu ,siehste darum setzte ich auf ältere PCs damit solche Problem bei überwiegen in der Richtung befindliche nicht passieren kann. Ich habe im Moment keine aktuellen spiele. Bin gespannt ob ich dies jeweils zum laufen kriegen. An Windows 7 kann es ja jedenfalls nicht liegen. Und danke schön m für eure antworten. Gruß Christoph


----------



## _Berge_ (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

komplette hardware?

windows 7 sagst du?

alle treiber aktuell bzw. net framework und directx installiert?

was passiert wenn du mal einen benchmark laufen lässt?

dein kumpel hat nur zur hälfte recht:

ältere spiele machen auf neuer hardware gerne probleme, aber das liegt am support der entwickler, irgendwann kommen eben keine patches mehr

auf alte hardware bei einem neuen rechner sollte man dennoch nicht setzen


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können bei alten C&C spielen den Kompatibilitätsmodus auf XP SP2 stellen zu müssen. Ältere Spiele haben unter Umständen mit "UAC" ein Problem.


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

OK ich werde zur Sicherheit Mal alles durch gehen und dann noch Mal dann berichten.
Was ist denn uac?
Bin gespannt ob ich das ganze dann wirklich zum laufen kriege.


----------



## Ash1983 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

UAC ist die Benutzerkontensteuerung von Windows.

Je nachdem, wie viel Aufwand du bereit bist, da rein zu stecken, ein Hinweis: Die Origin-Version läuft i.d.R. tadellos.


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

In der Regel mit Rechtsklick auf die Eigenschaften der Anwendung gehen und dort im reiter Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Win 7 SP2 wechseln.
Oder eben den Key in Origin eingeben und aktivieren, sollte auch funktionieren, wie Ash1983 erwähnt hat


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

Ich halte aber nichts von Origins. Ich habe ja auch kein Steam. Ich will ja nur im LAN Modus lokales zocken im selben Raum haben. Die Sicherheit bei Benutzersteuerung habe ich schon auf gestellt .und auf Windows XP SP3 kompalipität gestellt kappt. Versuche es Mal mit sp2.

So habe alles was ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt auch ausprobiert.Er reagiert noch immer nicht wenn ich drauf klicke.Schade das spiel will halt so nicht.Anscheinend kommt man an die orgin variante nicht drum herum.Aber so kann ich halt dann nicht mehr offline zocken.


----------



## Shimboku2 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: c&c die Stunde null mag den neuen i7 6950x nicht.welche Lösung?*

Gerade ist mir noch das Thema Kopierschutz eingefallen. Der damals verwendete Safedisc Schutz ist bei Win 7 / Win 10 rausgeflogen.
[How-To] Command & Conquer Generals & Zero Hour unter Windows 7/8


----------

